# Tabaco



## Carisma

pessoal:

Bom dia!

Como digo em português "tabaco". a frase é como segue:

*"...sar del incremento mensual de 0,8% en el precio de los vehículos y de 1% en tabaco."*
 
*Obrigada!*


----------



## Vanda

Você encontra a palavra no nosso dicionário que fica no alto da página do fórum. Veja:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/tabaco


----------



## Carisma

Sim, Vanda... sei sim, mas o negócio é saber, bem ao certo, como é usado... pode ser fumo, eu queria saber o melhor temo... não encontrei muita informação na rede quanto a ese temo... mas tudo bem, obrigada pela informação!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*"...sar (???) del incremento mensual de 0,8% en el precio de los vehículos y de 1% en tabaco."*

*...do aumento mensal de 0,8% no preço dos veículos e de 1% no (preço) dos cigarros.*


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada WhoSoyEu!!! desculpe a primera parte da frase era: "...a pesar..."

Obrigada pela ajuda!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carisma said:


> Obrigada WhoSoyEu!!! desculpe a primera parte da frase era: "...a pesar..."
> 
> Obrigada pela ajuda!!!


 
OK, recuérdate que en portugués se usa "apesar" todo junto.


----------



## Carisma

Sí, WhoSoyEu, lo tengo presente... ¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal pode usar indiferentemente _'tabaco' ou 'cigarros',_ mas numa frase como esta é mais frequente o primeiro:_ 'apesar do aumento mensal de 0,8% no preço dos veículos e de 1% no do tabaco/dos cigarros'_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal pode usar indiferentemente _'tabaco' ou 'cigarros',_ mas numa frase como esta é mais frequente o primeiro:_ 'apesar do aumento mensal de 0,8% no preço dos veículos e de 1% no do tabaco/dos cigarros'_


No Brasil usa-se pouco a palavra "tabaco", quando ela é usada é para fazer referência à matéria prima do cigarro, ou à "indústria do tabaco".


----------



## Carisma

Pois é, essa é, muitas vezes, minha dúvida, porque no Brasil os usos e costumes são diferentes do que em Portugal; e - se não me engano - este dicionário, aqui, é mais "português" do que "brasileiro". Eu faço traduções para o português do Brasil...

Abraço e obrigada!!


----------



## Carfer

Carisma said:


> e - se não me engano - este dicionário, aqui, é mais "português" do que "brasileiro".


 
Se se refere ao dicionário WR não me parece, eu tenho a sensação contrária e é natural que assim seja, dada a enorme desproporção do número de falantes de cada uma das variantes. Diga-se, porém, que também não andamos em nenhuma competição.


----------



## vf2000

Sou brasileira e acho que na frase o termo "tabaco" ficaria melhor, porque engloba não apenas os cigarros, mas também todo tipo de fumo. Quando se trata de impostos, a taxação é geral, para o tabaco como um todo, não apenas os cigarros.

AXÉ.


----------



## Carisma

Valeu, Axé, vou levar em conta, também, a sua sugestão!!! Abraço!


----------

